# STAR TREK



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Is there at least one member on this site that enjoys Star trek?

Jamie 8)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Not me. I mean I've seen an episode or two of the old old old one.
.... but I just loved the show Dr. Who when I was little. Tom Baker was my favorite.
I like the new one too.. still cheesy but in a new way 

Come to think of it... speaking of star trek that William Shatner fella is pretty darn cheesy too, and he knows it, and milks it for all it's worth.


----------

